# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Нетрадиционные виды секса. Изображение нагого тела. Отношения на сцене театра.

## Вячеслав Антонов

Прошу прощения за столь невозвышенный вопрос, но она меня мучает уже давно. Не знаю к кому ещё обратиться.
 1. Не могли бы вы сказать, где в ведической литературе или в каких лекциях говорится об ограничениях в плане
орального, анального и других видов секса.
 2.В современной кама-сутре есть поза 69, которая как раз подразумевает взаимные оральные ласки.Не ясно, веяние ли это современности или же в действительности такой вид секса допустим между супругами в законных узах брака?
 3. До какой степени допускается в ведической культуре отношения мужчины и женщины на сцене театра? Так как учусь на актёра, то нужно очень это знать 
 4. Допускаются ли изображения в стиле ню? Или муж может изображать свою жену без одежды? И вообще, есть ли какие- нубудь правила в отношении изображение противоположного и своего пола на картинах и фотографиях? Работаю фотографом, поэтому вопрос очень насущный. 
ОЧЕНЬ долгое время нигде не могу найти ответа!

Пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность, дайте пожалуйста ссылки на тексты, статьи конретные и строки в шастрах, потому что мой ум никак не даёт мне спуску. Требует доказательсв, фактов и так далее...Потому что у него очень много примеров известных живописцев...(в том числе и великих), известных актёров (в том числе и великих)...
Поэтому я уже совсем запутался!
Заранее огромная благодарность за Ваше внимание

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Прошу прощения за столь невозвышенный вопрос, но она меня мучает уже давно.


Конечно странно, что эти вопросы беспокоят. Лучше если нас будут беспокоить по настоящему важные вопросы - рождение, болезни, старость и смерть и возможность духовного освобождения из череды рождения и смерти. 




> Не знаю к кому ещё обратиться.
>  1. Не могли бы вы сказать, где в ведической литературе или в каких лекциях говорится об ограничениях в плане
> орального, анального и других видов секса.
>  2.В современной кама-сутре есть поза 69, которая как раз подразумевает взаимные оральные ласки.Не ясно, веяние ли это современности или же в действительности такой вид секса допустим между супругами в законных узах брака?


Самое простое, что вы можете сделать, разрешить эти вопросы со своей женой. Это ваше личное дело. И лучше никого в это не посвящать. Это частное дело вашей семьи. В Кама-шастрах описываются разные вещи, вплоть до гомосексуализма. Не все, что разрешено Ведами благоприятно и рекомендовано. 




> 3. До какой степени допускается в ведической культуре отношения мужчины и женщины на сцене театра? Так как учусь на актёра, то нужно очень это знать


В рамках ведической культуры на сцене играют актеры одного пола. Таков ведический этик взаимоотношений полов. Мой опыт показывает, что если мужчины и женщины смешиваются на сцене, это может плохо закончиться. Даже в жизни преданных возникают из-за этого проблемы, появляются любовные треугольники и другие фигуры. 




> 4. Допускаются ли изображения в стиле ню? Или муж может изображать свою жену без одежды? И вообще, есть ли какие- нубудь правила в отношении изображение противоположного и своего пола на картинах и фотографиях? Работаю фотографом, поэтому вопрос очень насущный. 
> ОЧЕНЬ долгое время нигде не могу найти ответа!


В рамках семьи при закрытых дверях у вас есть свобода. Когда нагота выставляется напоказ, это, конечно, не будет благотворно сказываться на духовном развитии. Говоря о принцессе Девахути Шрила Прабхупада упоминал, что ее тело не видело даже Солнце. Женская скромность - проявление внутренней квалификации, возвышенных внутренних качеств. И нет сомнения, что наблюдение за обнаженным телом усиливает материальную обусловленность.




> Пожалуйста, если есть такая возможность, дайте пожалуйста ссылки на тексты, статьи конретные и строки в шастрах, потому что мой ум никак не даёт мне спуску. Требует доказательсв, фактов и так далее...Потому что у него очень много примеров известных живописцев...(в том числе и великих), известных актёров (в том числе и великих)...
> Поэтому я уже совсем запутался!
> Заранее огромная благодарность за Ваше внимание


Не понятно, относительно чего вы желаете получить цитаты? Доказательства чего вы хотите получить? Веды написаны для всех. Поэтому вы можете найти доказательства для всего. Задача Вед поднять человека даже с уровня глубокой обусловленности на уровень высочайшего духовного уровня. Очень трудно в моральном и этическом смысле ориентироваться на художников и актеров, даже великих. Веды предлагают ориентироваться на носителей самых высоких моральных принципов - брахманов, святых, мудрецов.

Мне кажется, дело не в том, что ваш ум "не дает вам спуску". Вам важно развивать высший вкус. Мы должны научиться медитировать на возвышенные формы, возвышенную философию, возвышенные звуки. Получив высший вкус, ум автоматически откажется от низшего, к которому как раз и относится вся сексуальная тематика.

----------

